

What's Really In Vaccines? - givan
http://www.foodmatters.tv/articles-1/whats-really-in-vaccines

======
crunchy_toast
What a load of rubbish.

Like most ignorant ant-vaccine pieces it fails to list any reputable sources
for its information; And I use the word information very loosely here.

Why does it not list any? Because you will be hard pressed to find a quality
peer-reviewed report that doesn't contradict the picture this site has
painted.

This post needs to be deleted with extreme prejudice as it's misleading and
serves no real purpose other than to misinform the ignorant.

~~~
gus_massa
I thought your comment was too aggressive. I like to have a nice civilized
discussion here in HN. Then I RTFA and now I have to agree with you. Flagged.

Just a token paragraph:

> _Antibiotics - Chemicals that promote superbugs, which are deadly
> antibiotic-resistant strains of bacteria that are killing tens of thousands
> of Americans every year._

